# Dark complexioned people in Greece?



## OriginalFace (Mar 15, 2014)

I was wondering is there a significantly large population of Africans/Asians in Greece?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess when its sunny everyone who spends time in the sun gets a dark complexion???

Jo xxx


----------



## OriginalFace (Mar 15, 2014)

jojo said:


> I guess when its sunny everyone who spends time in the sun gets a dark complexion???
> 
> Jo xxx


I was meaning are there any significant populations of people other than caucasians? Being in the sun doesn't necessarily make you an African or an Asian.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Last time I went to greece the native population were not Caucasian. Greeks are well greek and certainly not Caucasian. 
There are also high numbers of migrants from all over the world.


----------



## OriginalFace (Mar 15, 2014)

Neither of those posts answers my question; but its all good.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

OriginalFace said:


> Neither of those posts answers my question; but its all good.


The serious answer is probably the same as any other European country

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

OriginalFace said:


> I was wondering is there a significantly large population of Africans/Asians in Greece?


apparently not Demographics of Greece - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

There are meant to be quite high numbers but not as residents as such but due to the fact greece is the gateway to Europe from that side. There are huge numbers of illegal and legal/being processed asylum seekers. 

It was one of the complaints from the government there when they were seeking a bailout. That the rest of Europe didnt appreciate the numbers and cost if the people they were dealing with. 

Nowt to do with greeks getting free electricity off the state, paying no taxes and government workers being paid like bankers of course.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*greek residents*



_shel said:


> There are meant to be quite high numbers but not as residents as such but due to the fact greece is the gateway to Europe from that side. There are huge numbers of illegal and legal/being processed asylum seekers.
> 
> It was one of the complaints from the government there when they were seeking a bailout. That the rest of Europe didnt appreciate the numbers and cost if the people they were dealing with.
> 
> Nowt to do with greeks getting free electricity off the state, paying no taxes and government workers being paid like bankers of course.


There are actually quite a lot of Asian people here in Greece who have permanent residence status,some in my neighbourhood who have been here for 20 years and have grown up children who have children.They are from India,Pakistan or Bangladesh.There also some African derived people who were given permanent status but the government were harder on them with regard to their children who were born in Greece,they refuse them any citizen status which leaves those children in no-mans land as far as belonging anywhere legally and mentally.We must of course be careful to use the word SOME when talking about a whole nation of people,I have only heard of anyone having free electricity if they were cut off and freezing to death,unable to cook etc..etc..and a group of electricians fixing something in the meter so as to allow it to enter the property again.Only SOME Greeks do not pay correct amounts of tax,mostly those in a position to hide their true earnings,those where it is taken at source,not self employed always pay their taxes.SOME public sector staff have always lived a good safe life,it hasnt been that they had such huge salaries but the perks that went with the jobs such as 175 EURO per month extra .....if they would please wash the hands after they use the toilet and 125 extra....... if they would please use the fax machine....etc....etc....


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So not much different to the rest of the world then. This shows how much rubbish the bbc puts out.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

_shel said:


> Last time I went to greece the native population were not Caucasian. Greeks are well greek and certainly not Caucasian.
> There are also high numbers of migrants from all over the world.


I was looking up some information on Greece as this is where my mother's boyfriend is from. Anyway, I found this thread be very interesting. 

I can understand the OP's question and the misunderstanding. In the US, everything originating out of Europe is "Caucasian". Greeks, Italians, people from the UK, Germans - are all Caucasian. Caucasian is a race not an ethnicity or nationality. 

So now I'm curious - what does it mean to be Caucasian in that part of the world?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Caucasian means white skinnned, even fair haired European in these parts. Mediterraneans dont really fit that category.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

I always assumed stormgals definition of Caucasian - to include all Europeans . However, interested by this thread I asked my, Greek, husband if he considered himself Caucasian. Busy with his paper he replied 'i don't know ' . I persisted - how can you not know? This met with a rather load 'I am Greek!' OK, I questioned does that mean Greeks are not Caucasian? One doesn't rule out the other dose it? That met with him switching to Greek to shout (translated) I am a Greek man! Now where is my dinner ?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*our origins*



aliland said:


> I always assumed stormgals definition of Caucasian - to include all Europeans . However, interested by this thread I asked my, Greek, husband if he considered himself Caucasian. Busy with his paper he replied 'i don't know ' . I persisted - how can you not know? This met with a rather load 'I am Greek!' OK, I questioned does that mean Greeks are not Caucasian? One doesn't rule out the other dose it? That met with him switching to Greek to shout (translated) I am a Greek man! Now where is my dinner ?


This is an interesting subject,I am reading a book on the daily life in ancient Rome and the Roman armies would continuously bring back slaves from the numerous countries that they took over.The Italians used many of them to work in their houses and the men would have close relations with the women who would then fall pregnant.The off-spring were usually acknowledge as the the masters children,they lived in the house with the mothers and life went on as usual.So we can see really that we are all a big soup,the Greeks must have done the same with their slaves,many Italian and Greek army soldiers must have chosen to stay in far off lands,very mixed off-spring.500 years of Turkish occupation here in Greece...did they interbreed?I see that blood tests have recently been done on many Scottish and some English men and they were found to still have DNA from the Vikings.


----------



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

On the subject of interbreeding, my husband claims that Greeks were largely kept 'pure' due to the Ottoman rule. A friend of mine who suggest that as their ancestors lived in Constantinople, their are bound to have some Turkish blood, meets with derision- Greek men went - Greek men came back from her husband with a similar history. He staunchly holds in his heritage to the ancient Greeks, as almost a separate species. Best ignore the fact that his nephew has a very Greek looking mother, so where did the green eyes/red hair/cute freckles come from? My husband too likes to rule out any suggestion of mixing - Greeks spread their DNA without diluting theirs. I know its all said in jest, but its still fun to question where his sapphire eyes come from.


----------

